# [SOLVED] I don't know what's my CPU case



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I want to ask something :grin:

This question might sounds very silly, but well, what else I can do?

Let me tell a bit of the backstory:
So I'm planning to buy a GPU, either a R7 250 or GT 650, but first, I need to know whether those GPUs will fit in my PC case or not. I was going to measure it with a ruler but couldn't find one, and then I searched for another tool, and I can't even find any measuring tools, haha..

Well, enough of the backstory, so in short, I need to know what's my CPU case and see some information about it on the internet, but unluckily the case itself doesn't give me much information about what case it is. Someone once told me it's a Lian Li case, but I doubt about it since I couldn't find one. So, maybe someone here knows about this case of mine.

My case is like this:









Any help would be appreaciated :grin: And pardon my bad english and also the very silly question :smile:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: I don't know what's my CPU case*

Lian Li make high end cases, generally from Aluminium.
That case looks to be a generic cheap ATX case.
Most Graphics Cards should fit, it's only the length of the card you will have to worry about, to ensure it clears the Hard Drive cage etc.


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: I don't know what's my CPU case*



Panther063 said:


> Lian Li make high end cases, generally from Aluminium.
> That case looks to be a generic cheap ATX case.
> Most Graphics Cards should fit, it's only the length of the card you will have to worry about, to ensure it clears the Hard Drive cage etc.


Hmm, I see..
Yeah, that's what I'm currently worrying about. And since there's no measuring tools to measure my case's length, I need some information from internet.

And how stupid am I, the only thing I have to do is just to carry my PC to the place where I'll buy the GPU, then measure the GPU there.. Lol, how silly am I. Thanks for the information though :thumb:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Some printable paper rulers

Print on plain paper or card stock.


----------

